# Rolle schleift manchmal



## Bolli82 (24. August 2011)

Hallo Leute, ich habe seit 3 Wochen eine neue Rolle und bin auch sehr mit dieser zufrieden, doch seit heute schleift sie ab und an.

Es ist mir am Kanal beim Spinnfischen aufgefallen, sie schleift manchmal beim einholen.
Hattet ihr sowas auch schon? Was kann ich machen?

Danke schon mal, ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Forum erwischt.


----------



## Nolfravel (24. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Schnurlaufröllchen?

Wenn ja, einfach nur ein bisschen Öl drauf.


----------



## Bobster (24. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Ich auch....:q

a) Schnurlaufröllchen
b) Öl


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

ich hatte das auch mal.bei mir war es ein span von der fräse gewesen der sich gelöst hatte. mach mal die spule ab und evtl, sauber machen durch pusten oder kleinen pinsel. und schau ob genug fett drin ist.


----------



## Bolli82 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

danke, werd ich heute mal beides probieren und mich wieder melden.

Rolle ist die Ryobi Applause 3000 1D

#6


----------



## Heringskiller89 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Hatt ich auch schonmal es kann passieren das die Schraube unter der spule bischen locker ist, einfach mal festzihen und gut. 
Wenn das nicht hilft nimm die Rolle mal Komplet auseinander und mal richtig einfeten und alle teile gut ölen. Und am ende alles gut festschrauben. damit dürfte dasbehoben sein.


----------



## Bolli82 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*



antonio schrieb:


> vor allem wo das geräusch herkommt.
> achse verbogen kann auch möglich sein, hier schleift dann bei belastung die spule am gehäuse.
> 
> antonio




wen dem so wäre, gibt es ne möglichkeit das zu reparieren?


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Verbogene Achse? Umtauschen. Reparatur ist mehr als schwierig und wohl viel zu aufwendig. Gerade in dem Preissegment der Rolle.


----------



## Bolli82 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

hmm wie genau finde ich denn raus ob die Achse verbogen ist, das seltsame ist auch das es erst gestern aufgetreten ist.


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> hmm wie genau finde ich denn raus ob die Achse verbogen ist, das seltsame ist auch das es erst gestern aufgetreten ist.


 

spule runter und kurbeln dabei die welle beachten ob sie rund läuft!!


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Probier doch einfach erstmal die beiden erstgenannten Tips aus. Wenn es danach weg ist, ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Bolli82 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

jo bin auf dem Rückweg, werde es gleich testen und berichten.


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

und fehler gefunden?



.


----------



## Bolli82 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

so neu gefettet, gesäubert und es schleift noch immer. Mein Händler meinte es wäre ein Kugellager defekt, würde 5 Euro kosten.An der Achse kann ich auch keine Fehler erkennen.


----------



## omnimc (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

kugelager kommt auch gut hin hatte ich vergessen hatte ich auch schon.
staub und dreck. manchmal bekommt die durch reinigen und fett durchbressen wieder hin.


----------



## Florian1980 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*



Bolli82 schrieb:


> so neu gefettet, gesäubert und es schleift noch immer. Mein Händler meinte es wäre ein Kugellager defekt, würde 5 Euro kosten.An der Achse kann ich auch keine Fehler erkennen.



Was hast du denn da für nen Händler?

Wenn die Rolle drei Wochen alt ist und jetzt der Händler sagt, dass ein Kugellager defekt ist, so kostet das ja wohl sicher keine 5 Euros, zumindest nicht für dich. Entweder kostenlose Reparatur oder gleich ne neue Rolle. Alles andere ist nicht akzeptabel, außer due hast vielleicht versucht mit 40er geflochtenen  nen Hänger durch Gewalt zu lösen...


----------



## Bolli82 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

ne die Rolle hab ich online bei Gerlinger bestellt.War nur gestern bei meinem Heimischen Dealer und schilderte m ein Problem. Oder soll ich Gerlinger mal kontaktieren. Hat da wer erfahrungen mit?


----------



## Bolli82 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Ich habe Gerlinger mal per Kontaktformular angeschrieben. Bin mal gespannt wie die sich äussern.


----------



## Fr33 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Def zurück zum Gerlinger..... der soll ersatz schicken. Und nicht erst auf so einschicken, reparieren lassen usw. einlullen lassen...... das kann der alles im Nachhinein machen....


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Nicht Kontaktformular - viel zu umständlich.
Ruf da an !

Klappt in der Regel einwandfrei.
Die senden Dir wahrscheinlich nen Freeway Aufkleber und als Austausch ne neue Rolle, so lange noch Garantie besteht.


----------



## Bolli82 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

hmm ich soll das hinschicken mit Fehlerbeschreibung, Versand bleibt wohl erstmal bei mir hängen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (27. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Gerlinger ist diesbezüglich eigentlich sehr coolant, hab am Dienstag meine zwei Monate alte Rute beim auswerfen geschrotten, tippe mal auf nen Verarbeitungsfehler.
Jedenfalls rief ich Mittwoch an, bekam via Email den DHL-Retourschein, und soll dann jetzt ne neue Rute bekommen.

Gruß Lepi


----------



## Bolli82 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

mir wurde per email eben gesagt das die sich die Rolle anschauen wollen und das evtl. 4-6 Wochen dauern kann. Meint ihr ich habe mehr Glück wennn ich dort anrufe?


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Stand doch oben: Anrufen !!!!


----------



## Slick (27. August 2011)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Der Gerlinge ist ein 1a Laden.

Bei mir waren mal 2 Rollen defekt(eine inerhalb 4 Wochen Frist und eine nach 3 Monaten),eingeschickt mit Retourschein DHL und in 2 Tagen neue Rolle bekommen oder Geld zurück. An einen besseren Angelshop hättest nicht geraten können.Im positiven Sinne,#6


----------



## allrounder13 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Rolle schleift manchmal*

Hallo, ich denke mal das passt hier ganz gut rein: 
Eine meiner Karpfenrollen gibt beim Kurbeln ein klackerndes Geräusch von sich. Es hört sich definitiv nicht gesund an, und sie käuft auch nicht mehr richtig rund. wie genau sollte ich sie reinigen und fetten?

mfg lukas


----------

